# what were they thinking?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry if this is a members ride .....but the question needs to be asked...WHY? are those gm truck flares? And the grill looks like just that, something you would cook a steak on....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

One word > PIMP


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Goatzilla...........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's just poor taste. Taking a classic and trying to make it look like a late model Chrysler 300....terrible.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like they chopped the top too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess it would not fall under the tastefully modified category...what a waste of a perfectly good GTO/LeMans/Tempest? Think i would prefer to see it rust back into mother earth than be subjected to that. Think someone got ahold of TK's LSD...:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Why... it's the Griswold Family Goat-ster! :rofl:

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

IMHO...it is very hard to improve on the 66-67 GTO body. I do, however enjoy a "properly" customized interior. I was going to have '72 GTO 'air extractors" put into the front fenders of my monstrosity. I thought they were subtle enough to not look out of place. My body man begged me not to, so I didn't do it.....I guess the "hood mods" will have to do! As far as the car in question....not my taste, but I can appriciate the time, and labor that went into creating it. Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Was'nt that a movie car for XXX 2 or something?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am with you E, i like to see subtle "enhancements" inline with the pontiac styling tradition. i have a hood tach that i may stick on the Tempest hood even though they were not offered in 66'. I am with your body man on extractors too much curve for our coke bottle bodies, now on 68 and up they would fit in nicely.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

the rims alone are enough to kill the look of the car everything else is just adding to its demise


----------

